# ((مشاكل وحلوول)) الخاصة بربط انترفيس ودريفر cnc



## h_s0404 (24 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

فكرت ان اعمل هذا الموضوع من اجل مساعدة اى احد يواجة مشاكل فى ربط دريفر وانترفيس خاصتا ان الدريفر غالى الثمن ومن الممكن ان يخطىء احد 

فى التوصيلات فيسبب هذا تلف الدريفر وسوف يكون هذا الموضوع مختص بتوصيل ((الدريفر وانتر فيس )) فقط وكيفية التئكد من استقبالهم للاشارة وتتبع

اى عطل .
​


----------



## Hicham Wolf (24 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم
طلبي ليس في محله لكن ربما اجد معك الإجابة
هل لديك مخطط لدائرة درايفر l297-l298 يكون الأمبير حوالي 5 أو 6 ؟
+
أيضا مخطط للإنترفس تعمل مع الدرايفرات l297-l298 وتكون قادرة على حماية الحاسب من أي تيارات قد تتلفه 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## h_s0404 (24 مايو 2012)

Hicham Wolf قال:


> السلام عليكم
> طلبي ليس في محله لكن ربما اجد معك الإجابة
> هل لديك مخطط لدائرة درايفر l297-l298 يكون الأمبير حوالي 5 أو 6 ؟
> +
> ...




تفضل اخى طلبك ولكن احب ان اضيف لك معلومة وهى ان l6203 افضل من l298 تستطيع مراجعة الداتاشت ومقارنتهم 

http://cnc.4bb.ru/viewtopic.php?id=183&p=4


----------



## Hicham Wolf (28 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم

لكن هل تعمل مع mach3 ؟؟


----------



## h_s0404 (28 مايو 2012)

Hicham Wolf قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم
> 
> لكن هل تعمل مع mach3 ؟؟



نعم اخى بكل تئكيد تعمل مع ماك3 وغيرة من البرامج.


----------



## Hicham Wolf (28 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم على الرد السريع
والله أتمنى أني أتواصل معك أكثر لإني في طور إنجاز ماكينة cnc للنقش على الخشب
سأقوم بصنع[h=4]Lead Screw عند التور يا ريت تعطيني كم خطوتها ؟
وأيضا كم قوة محركات الستيبير بالنيتون على المتر اللازمة حتى تؤدي العمل على أريحية[/h]للعلم مساحة الماكينة 120*80 cm


----------



## h_s0404 (29 مايو 2012)

بالنسبة للخطوة طالما الماكينة ستعمل فى الخشب فمن الافضل ان تكون الخطوة 10 مليمتر

اما بالنسبة لمواصفات الموتور هذة صورة لبيانات موتور قمت بتركيبة على ماكينة بمقاس 2.5 متر فى 1.5 متر و تعمل بصورة جيدة من حيث السرعة والعزم ويجب ان تنتبة الى ان الموتور يمكن ان يتم ربطة بالدريف بثلاثة طرق وكل طريقة تعطى نتائج مختلفة ويتم اختيارك لطريقة التوصيل بناء على متطلبات العمل الذى تقوم بة الماكينة وايضا على اساس الميكانيكة الخاصة بالحركة .


----------



## ابودحيم (1 يونيو 2012)

الله يوفقكم جميعا


----------



## h_s0404 (1 يونيو 2012)

ابودحيم قال:


> الله يوفقكم جميعا



اهلا بك اخى ابودحيم وتمنياتى للتوفيق للجميع.


----------



## Hicham Wolf (4 يونيو 2012)

على حسب ما رأيت فإن مواصفات المحرك ذات قوة 8 N-m ؟؟؟


h_s0404 قال:


> بالنسبة للخطوة طالما الماكينة ستعمل فى الخشب فمن الافضل ان تكون الخطوة 10 مليمترمشاهدة المرفق 81235مشاهدة المرفق 81235مشاهدة المرفق 81235مشاهدة المرفق 81235مشاهدة المرفق 81235
> 
> اما بالنسبة لمواصفات الموتور هذة صورة لبيانات موتور قمت بتركيبة على ماكينة بمقاس 2.5 متر فى 1.5 متر و تعمل بصورة جيدة من حيث السرعة والعزم ويجب ان تنتبة الى ان الموتور يمكن ان يتم ربطة بالدريف بثلاثة طرق وكل طريقة تعطى نتائج مختلفة ويتم اختيارك لطريقة التوصيل بناء على متطلبات العمل الذى تقوم بة الماكينة وايضا على اساس الميكانيكة الخاصة بالحركة .


----------



## h_s0404 (4 يونيو 2012)

هذا المحرك لا تستطيع ايقافة بيدك حتى عند بلوغة سرعة من 700 الى 1000 لفة فى الدقيقة


----------



## h_s0404 (18 يونيو 2012)

فى انتظار اى استفسار


----------



## nayefacc (24 يونيو 2012)

السلام عيكم موضوع جميل تشكر عليهواعتقد ان المشكلة الرئيسية هي ربط الماك3 مع اللابنوب حيث لايوجد منفذ متوازيفما هو الحل ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## h_s0404 (25 يونيو 2012)

nayefacc قال:


> السلام عيكم موضوع جميل تشكر عليهواعتقد ان المشكلة الرئيسية هي ربط الماك3 مع اللابنوب حيث لايوجد منفذ متوازيفما هو الحل ؟؟؟؟؟



يوجد convirt وصلة للتحويل لكن لم اقوم بتجربتها وايضا يتوفر فى الاسواق driver usp ولكن تكمن المشكلة فى ربط موتور الحفر (الاسبندل ) وكذالك مفاتيح النهايات.


----------



## Sanad Basaad (8 يوليو 2012)

*السلام عليكم
عندي مشكلة في CNC Vertical Milling Machine 
الماكينة Bridgeport تحمل نظام Hedienhain 2500 **المشكلة عندما اقوم بالارسال من برنامج الماكينة الى الكمبيوتر يظهر لي في الكمبيوتر هذا الرمز >in>D 
أرجو المساعدة وجزاكم الله كل خير...*​


----------



## bersto (17 يوليو 2012)

h_s0404 قال:


> يوجد convirt وصلة للتحويل لكن لم اقوم بتجربتها وايضا يتوفر فى الاسواق driver usp ولكن تكمن المشكلة فى ربط موتور الحفر (الاسبندل ) وكذالك مفاتيح النهايات.



عن تجربة كونفرتر اليو اس بي لا ينفع وقمنا بتجربته لكنه فشل وراحت فلوسك يا عواد لكن ناس قالوا بس كجربناش ان كارت البارير بيشتغل كويس وسعره ف حدود 60 جنيه في مول البستان بوسط البلد


----------



## bersto (17 يوليو 2012)

اتمني من الاخ صاحب الموضوع عمل موضوع شامل عن دايرة تشغيل المواتير وانواعها وما عيوب كلا منها وما مميزاته لان هذا الموضوع اقل المواضيع نقاشا وعرضا علي مستوي الانترنت ومعظم الموجود اعمال اجانب غير مشروحة وربنا يوفق الجميع لما فيه الخير والفلاح


----------



## h_s0404 (17 يوليو 2012)

يوجد موضوع لى فى المنتدى باسم دورة فى الكترونيات cnc بلتوفيق ان شاء الله للجميع


----------

